# cleaning hamster...er....balls.



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

how do you clean your hamster exercise balls? mines got really dirty... ive tried to use cage wipes on it but that didnt work


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Soak it in hot water and keep replacing it with fresh hot water. Use some of whatever cleaning spray you normally use in the water too. I find that works well - or at least it works on the wheels for my mice and they are almost impossible to clean! I am convinced that they have figured out a way to make glue to stick the yucky stuff to it!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have always just washed mine with hot water and fairy liquid, it seems to work.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I have always just washed mine with hot water and fairy liquid, it seems to work.


Me too  I tend to rise it too though, just to make sure that there are no suds left on it incase they get sick from it.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I also use it to wash all my rodent cages (3 hamster cages and 2 indoor guinea pig cages) and it's always been fine. I always give them a good rinsing after with hot water.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I will only use animal safe disinfectant.

I won't touch fairy liquid with a barge pole for my own reasons 

Anyway, i usually just spray the ball with animal disinfectant and give it a good wipe down


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been using fairy liquid now for around 30 years to clean animal cages out and never had any problems as long as you rinse well. I don't think animal disinfectant was even invented then.:laugh: I look on it this way - if its safe to wash our plates and cutlery in and eat with them then it's safe to use for cages. Everyone to their own way though.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't use it period but as i said, i have my reasons. It's purely the product, not what it can do 

If it does the job for you then great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## scarlet_rain (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree, washing up liquid is probably the best thing, and pet disenfectant is also very good. I breed Mice, rats and gerbils and so I alsways have alot of cages to clean out, never had a problem with either of these products


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just use washing up liquid (Co-op, because its not tested on animals) and hot water. Always works for mine.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

animal safe disenfectant and a shower head work wonders.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

:O:O:O no way can you wash them!!!!!! ive been buying new balls every couple of months! LOL....and i would only use special pet disinfectant....just incase...and wish the animal one, you only have to wipe it off...you dont have to wash it off...so i feel safer  not sure why? lol


----------

